# Fehler bei Netbeans-Installation unter Debian



## vuko (5. Feb 2008)

Hi,

ich hab mein Debiansystem neu aufgesetzt und ein Problem der Netbeansinstallation (Netbeans 6). Die Ausgabe sieht folgendermassen aus:



> Configuring the installer...
> Searching for JVM on the system...
> Extracting installation data...
> Running the installer wizard...
> ...



hat schon mal jemand diesen Fehler gehabt, bzw. weiss jemand worans liegen könnte?

Danke

LG
Vuko


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Feb 2008)

Auf deinem System ist das Gnu-Java installiert. Installiere dir mal das Sun-Java, dann sollte auch die NetBeans-Installation klappen.


----------



## vuko (5. Feb 2008)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Auf deinem System ist das Gnu-Java installiert. Installiere dir mal das Sun-Java, dann sollte auch die NetBeans-Installation klappen.



Besten Dank!

hab zwar Sun-Java auch installiert gehabt, aber er hat sich immer fürs gnu entschieden. Ich hab jetzt das gnu gelöscht und es hat funktionert!  :applaus:


----------



## Wildcard (5. Feb 2008)

update-alternatives --config java


----------



## vuko (6. Feb 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> update-alternatives --config java



hab ich umgestellt, hat aber nicht geholfen, deswegen hab ichs gleich beseitigt :lol:


----------



## HolgerB (20. Feb 2008)

Das deinstallieren ist nicht notwendig.



> ./netbeans-6.0.1-ml-linux.sh --javahome /usr/lib/j2sdk1.6-sun/



Bei mir liegt das Original Java, woraus ich ein deb-Paket gebaut habe in /usr/lib. Mit Angabe von --javahome findet der Installer das richtige JDK.

Grüße
Holger


----------



## schnosi (25. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute,

hab mal die Suchfunktion bemüht und bin auf den Thread hier gestoßen.
Habe ein ähnliches Problem.

ich muss folgendes eingeben "./netbeans-7.0-ml-linux.sh --javahome /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.24/"

und dann kommt folgende ausgabe bei mir: 





> Configuring the installer...
> Searching for JVM on the system...
> Extracting installation data...
> Running the installer wizard...
> No protocol specified



habe vorher auch chmod +x gemacht....
weiß einer, woran es liegt?

besten dank schon mal.

grüße.
schnosi


----------



## maki (25. Mai 2011)

Was ergeben folgende Befehle?
[c]which java[/c]
[c]which javac[/c]
[c]java -version[/c]
[c]javac -version[/c]


----------



## schnosi (25. Mai 2011)

[c]which java[/c]


> /usr/bin/java



[c]which javac[/c]


> /usr/bin/javac



[c]java -version[/c]


> java version "1.6.0_24"
> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_24-b07)
> Java HotSpot(TM) Server VM (build 19.1-b02, mixed mode)



[c]javac -version[/c]


> javac 1.6.0_18


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Mai 2011)

schnosi hat gesagt.:


> ich muss folgendes eingeben "./netbeans-7.0-ml-linux.sh --javahome /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.24/"



Ich glaube, der Befehl müsste lauten: 
	
	
	
	





```
sh ./netbeans-7.0-ml-linux.sh --javahome /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.24/
```


----------

